# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  HCM. Air bearing giá 250k/1

## thanhhaitdt

Có 1 cục nhìn cũng giống cái spindle chạy bằng khí nén . Ae xem có lấy chế cháo gì được không. Không rành nên không biết giới thiệu gì hết. Thông tin ít thân em phi 66 , có 4 em như hình. Thông tin ít giá cũng ít 

Giá 250k/1 (không bao gồm phí vận chuyển)
Liên hệ Hải 09787885OO quận 5 HCM








Thanks ae đã xem

----------


## Khoa C3

Cho em xin ít thông tin đơn giản để đi vay ít tiền mua nào!
- Còn quay bằng tay được hông?
- Mấy chục ki lô gam?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Cho em xin ít thông tin đơn giản để đi vay ít tiền mua nào!
> - Còn quay bằng tay được hông?
> - Mấy chục ki lô gam?


Cầm cái đầu trục có ren đó bác quay nhẹ nhàng. Nặng 1750g ah

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tình hình là ra Hà Nội 2 cục. Chỉ còn 2 cục. Ae vui lòng chờ mình up hình thật của 2 em còn lại hãy mua vì chắc chắn nó nhìn chưa chắc sáng như e đại diện! Thanks

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu còn hoạt động tốt bán cho tui đi , về chế bộ cân bằng động , airbearing nó cân bằng rất nhạy nên cân chắc chạy trên 20Krpm ok.

----------


## Mới CNC

Còn collet không bác chủ ơi? Nó kẹp được dao mấy vậy?

----------


## hung1706

Con này hình như gắn đĩa mài, cán côn và ren ngoài. Chứ cốt bên trong đâu có côn đâu mà gắn collet ???

----------


## cty686

[QUOTE=thanhhaitdt;76719]Có 1 cục nhìn cũng giống cái spindle chạy bằng khí nén . Ae xem có lấy chế cháo gì được không. Không rành nên không biết giới thiệu gì hết. Thông tin ít thân em phi 66 , có 4 em như hình. Thông tin ít giá cũng ít 

Giá 250k/1 (không bao gồm phí vận chuyển)
Liên hệ Hải 09787885OO quận 5 HCM


Còn thì cho mình 1 cái.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Namcnc 1 con lấy ko nè. Chất lượng không biết nhe. Cty686 1 . 
Hết hàng

----------


## cty686

Cả nhà đang đi chơi xa, cất hộ hôm sau về mình lấy nhé. thanks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Cả nhà đang đi chơi xa, cất hộ hôm sau về mình lấy nhé. thanks


Vâng bác có lấy 1.

----------


## Nam CNC

1 con không lấy đâu, 2 con mới DIY cân bằng được chứ , 1 bên nó xệ , nhường ông cty686 đó.

----------


## cty686

> 1 con không lấy đâu, 2 con mới DIY cân bằng được chứ , 1 bên nó xệ , nhường ông cty686 đó.


Bác cần 2 cái thì nhường bác còn ko lấy thì bác chủ để mình lấy 1 cái.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

nhường hả .... hehehe xếp Hải , nhờ đội giao hàng giao qua cho em nhé.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> nhường hả .... hehehe xếp Hải , nhờ đội giao hàng giao qua cho em nhé.


Gần chổ nào cho người vận chuyển qua

----------


## Nam CNC

134 Vĩnh Hội, phường 4 quận 4 , chừng nào ông đi chơi bãi quận 8 thì hú tui , tui chạy qua lấy luôn. Chiều nay mưa lớn , Sài Gòn như sông.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> 134 Vĩnh Hội, phường 4 quận 4 , chừng nào ông đi chơi bãi quận 8 thì hú tui , tui chạy qua lấy luôn. Chiều nay mưa lớn , Sài Gòn như sông.


Thật tình cái bãi q8 tui nghe hoài mà không biết nó ở đâu. 
Thu xếp đem qua cho . Mà bác làm cân bằng động là dạng như cái đồ nghề rút căm bánh xe vậy phải không.

----------


## Nam CNC

Yes.... đúng rồi đó , cố gắng cân cái đế bằng thước thủy thiệt là chuẩn , sau đó gắn cái roto vào thì cái gì nặng nó chìm liền , do là đệm khí nén nên độ ma sát là cực nhỏ nên 1 xíu thôi nó cũng cảm nhận được. Cái bộ này của ông cái cốt có ren , to to dễ DIY hơn

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Giao dịch xem như xong. 
Đóng chủ đề con bán motor "già cả quá" 750w




Đón xem trong mục" Mừng sinh nhât.."

----------

